# Info on Homelite T-8



## triakaw (Apr 15, 2010)

Can anyone give me any info on this mower? How much is it worth?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

made by simplicity, they look pretty old. $200 tops i believe.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is the link for the parts if you need them Partstree.com - Genuine replacement parts for Toro, Echo, Husqvarna, Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt, Lawn Boy (Lawnboy), lawn equipment (lawn mowers, saws, blowers, trimmers, snow blowers) and Tecumseh, Kohler and Briggs and Stratton Engines.


----------

